# Phesant Hunt 11-2-03



## Worm Dunker

1. Let me add don't make fun of the dog or his handler at the hunt wait till you leave to laugh.

2. This same rule applies don't laugh at other members who seam to miss an easy shot (remember they have other shells in the gun, can you say hunting accident).

3. The most important thing to remember is this is not a contest to see who can shoot the most birds or who has the best dog. It's all about meeting new people having a good and safe time and from what I have read sounds like there is gonna be some serious chow there. Looking foward to meeting all of you.


----------



## ibthetrout

Just curious what size gun you guys will be bringing? My pump 12ga is giving me problems so I'll have to either borrow one from my bro or shoot the lil 410....not ideal! I don't think it'll be a problem getting my bros Browning semi-auto 12ga.

Moe


----------



## ozzgood2001

i like worm dunkers rule number #2 i have been at the end of those laughs for missing...but unfortunately me(or lucky for them) i was out of shells from missing so much!!!lol


----------



## unregistered55

Hey any room for me here or is it full??


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge

Ibthetrout;
I will be bringing a 16 gauge, and I would imagine that most people will be bringing 12s of some sort. Anything from a 20 gauge up will do for most people. 28 gauges and 410s are o.k. if you are a great shot and know your limits and know when to hold off.....most folks want to take advantage of every shooting opportunity, and these little gauges just don't offer that.
The biggest mistake I see with newbies on pheasant preserves is that they expect the birds to be pushovers because they are "pen raised"......as if they are nothing more than big chickens or something. NOTHING could be farther from the truth! Those birds can skulk, run, hide, and flush out of range as well as any wild ringneck. They are just as thickly feathered as a wild bird, just as thickly muscled (maybe moreso), and most of the preserve birds tend to have a layer of fat (that can stop shotgun pellets) that wild birds don't seem to have. Give these birds the same thought and consideration you would a wild rooster, and you should do o.k. 
As far as loads go, here are my suggestions: Since the preserve limits you to #6 for safety reasons, that is what I would recommend. Some fellows like 7 1/2......in the past, my old dog had caught enough cripples on preserves with 7 1/2's in their hide that I decided I would never use them on pheasants. As far as payloads go, I would suggest 1 1/8- 1 1/4 oz loads in 12 & 16 gauge, and 1 oz to 1 1/8 oz in 20 gauge. The faster the load, the better.


----------



## ibthetrout

Thanks 16 Gauge. I got ahold of my bro and I will be borrowing his browning 12 ga semi auto, real nice gun. I have some 6 shot 1 1/4 oz shot 3 3/4 dram loads, figured I'd need every advantage I could get. Thanks for the advice. Looking forward to the hunt!


----------



## Whit1

I'll be bringing my J.C. Higgins (Sears Roebuck/High Standard) 12 ga. pump. It was my graduation present from high school (1962).............no it is not a muzzle loader and it is hammerless so you young turks who find mirth in my chronologically giftedness can unmirth your guffaws.......so there!!!


----------



## romayer

Trout,

Great post! It will be my first preserve hunt and I knew most of these things, but it's nice to have an organized reminder like this. 

Maybe you should get the material copyrighted and give it for print. i am sure any preserve would appreciate using it.

What time to you guys think it will be lunch? For the guys like myself, hunting PM, that might come down early just for that. Also, is there a list with what everybody is bringing as far as food?


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge

Hey Whit;
I saw one of those guns once...........at the Henry Ford Museum in Dearborn!


----------



## unregistered55

> _Originally posted by northern_outdoorsman _
> *Hey any room for me here or is it full?? *


Did you guys over look me and my message?


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge

Don;
Heavy Duty is the one putting this together, and I haven't seen him listed on the members today, so I am assuming he is out hunting. Why don't you shoot him a PM? Hopefullly there is room.


----------



## Whit1

Concerning the insulting insults concerning my age I only have to remind youse guys that I'll remember all the transgressors who offered verbal transgressions concerning my many years of service to mankind.......well........sorta!!!!


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge

Hey Whit....relax, buddy; in the same museum they had a lunchbox that I used to carry to school when I was a kid, so I guess we're in the same boat!


----------



## ibthetrout

Whit I think I have the same gun as you....but it was my grandfather's! It was made in 1960. It's the one giving me problems right now, won't chamber a shell without using the release. I think I'll bring it along just for comparison, haven't seen another one before. I wished it was working I love to hunt with that gun. I'll be lookin' for ya!

Moe


----------



## Worm Dunker

Well the rain better quit so I can get my youngest dog out before he eats the cat. Hopefully some time between now and the hunt I can get some of the crazy run off him.


----------



## Whit1

Moe,
Bring the gun along. I've never seen another one either. I love that pump gun like you said. A gunsmith needs to look at your shotgun, one who might be able to manufacture a part needed for repair.

16 Ga,
That museum has my Gene Autry lunch box as well............LOL!


----------



## ibthetrout

HookLineandSinker and I shot trap today....what a BLAST!! Even though that old JC Higgins won't chamber a shell without using the release, it was still the best gun for me to use. I think I shot 6 different shotguns today, but I just didn't miss shooting the ole JC Higgins (grandpa's gun). Between four of us I think we shot 130 clay targets as well as popping off a few rounds with Hooks .22, some slugs, and my bros muzzle loader. I think I shoot the JC Higgins on Sunday, but bring ole rusty, ugly 12ga Stevens pump, for backup.

Hey Whit, does yours have the multi-choke on the end of the barrel or is it a standard barrel???


----------



## Whit1

It has a polychoke w/ gas compensator slots.

You need to take that gun to a very competent and skillful gunsmith to have it repaired.

The only gun that I've shot that gives me the feel of the J.C. Higgins is the old Winchester Model 12, another excellent shotgun.


----------



## Hunt4Ever

Anyone want to share a ride? I'll have room for one. I'm starting from Ann Arbor.


----------



## romayer

I would like to add my buddy Marcel to the list (I hope it's still open). Also, anybody has any answer for my previous question? I am trying to figure out around what time we're gonna have lunch and what food is being brought so far. I am hunting PM, but I'd like to try making it for lunch to meet the AM guys.


----------



## unregistered55

Here's some pics from our last Pheasant Hunt on the site to get ya PUMPED!!!!!!!!




























AND MY ALL TIME FAVORITRE!!!!

DON'T MOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## wild bill

i have a ton of paper plates left from the pig roast that i can also bring.


----------



## Heavy duty

. Al 
yes there is still room, For two on the PM hunt, Let me know ASAP 

Ibethetrout,
Yes we are hunting rain Or shine. There is pole barn to keep the rain off us at lunchtime. Also a heated club house. I would bring a dry set of cloths. Wet pants make for long ride home.. 

Wildchild. 
Sorry the two of you will not be coming. How will we know if the trucks take a load of birdshot now  

Romayer
I moved the two of you On the am hunt,. Thanks again.

Don, 
I was going to bring Plastic ware but if you have your heart set on it Go ahead. Just let me know for sure. Yes there is room for your future brother-in-law. As long as you understand that we have to account for all hunters at the end of the day.  

Let me know for sure if hes coming. 

I will put up a new list as soon as I have conformation on above changes. 

I knew I should have waited.


----------



## AL D.

HD, we will be there at 11am. Thanks for the reply. Let me know what to bring for lunch. >-----> AL


----------



## Heavy duty

Al D See at 11:00.. Bring what ever your hearts desire. 

See ya there


----------



## romayer

HD,

You're welcome. I think they changed the forecast - they said this morning that it will be a dry weekend, upper 60's- lower 70's. I am really geeked about it .


----------



## AL D.

> _Originally posted by Whit1 _
> *I'll be bringing my J.C. Higgins (Sears Roebuck/High Standard) 12 ga. pump. It was my graduation present from high school (1962).............no it is not a muzzle loader and it is hammerless so you young turks who find mirth in my chronologically giftedness can unmirth your guffaws.......so there!!! *


 Heck that gun is new compared to mine....1913 winchester model 12 in 12 ga. It always worked for me. AL


----------



## ibthetrout

AL D.
I think Whit said his other gun was a winchester model 12 in 12 ga!


----------



## ESOX

I'll be hunting with my Dads old '48 Fox SxS. It's like having him along on the hunt. Never the prettiest gun out there, but it knows how to hit birds.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Here another picture to get you all geeked for the hunt. Like we really needed help! H.D. is ther enough table and chairs will they need anymore to put the lunch out on?


----------



## ibthetrout

WormDunker....that one is a keeper! I'm using it for my wallpaper!


----------



## Heavy duty

That is a cool Pic. If you all wanted to bring a chair that might be a good Idea. Some of the ones there are kind of hard. I think there is enough table space for the food. But table space for eating might be at a premium.


----------



## unregistered55

> _Originally posted by Heavy duty _
> *. Yes there is room for your future brother-in-law. As long as you understand that we have to account for all hunters at the end of the day.  *


ROTFLMAO! Ok...I'll wait til Deer Season!!!!!! 

You can bring the plasticware...Jason and I will come up with something...Maybe my sister will cook it. I might give my sister my spot and just take pics if she wants to go. She just finished her hunters safety class and would probally enjoy missing the rooster more than me 

Jason is coming for sure just got off the phone with him.


----------



## Heavy duty

Ok Don, Jason is in, let me know about sis.

You know, With all this old guy talk, Maybe I should bring something high in fiber


----------



## Whit1

> _Originally posted by Heavy duty _
> *You know, With all this old guy talk, Maybe I should bring something high in fiber *


"Grrrrr!"............LOL!

Do I need to hire a gun bearer? Is Gunda Din out here someplace?


----------



## Wingnutcg

I just found this site. If there is room I would like to hunt with ya'll. Anytime that day is good for me (AM or PM)


----------



## Whit1

Welcome aboard this most excellent site Wingnut.

Visit often and post often and I'm sure that you'll enjoy your time here.


----------



## DANN09

It looks like there is still room on the PM hunt. Heavy Duty is handleing the roll call. I'm sure He will add your name when He sees your post.
Good luck at the hunt.


----------



## wild bill

i started a new thread for the food list. this one is getting long so this way you wont have to look through 10 pages to see what everyone is bringing.


----------



## Worm Dunker

This will be my first M-S outing and I'm really looking foward to it but I must confess I have this very big problem(other than my spelling) I just can't remember names. So if were talking and I have a blank look on my face I'm listing but I really be trying to remember your name.


----------

